# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  , , ,

## ElaineDOW

Petal, reed, metal, tonal drums. The whatnot is explicitly tuned. It goes agreeably with the flute, piano, guitar. To fritz an extraordinary whatsit that recently appeared - the Petal note drum, generally known as a “glucophone” (happiness, emission), a faculty of rhythm is enough. His sound is truly mystical. And you can learn to coverage it in honourable a few minutes - the gas main factor is to just learn how to beat on metal tongues, and it ever sounds magical.   I invite you to by my area: http://steel-tongue-drum.info

----------

